# Dell Dimension 9100 Processor Upgrade



## bowmessage (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey, just stumbled upon this forum after about a week of research, glad I did :grin:.

I have a dell dimension with a pentium 4 630 @ 3.0 Ghz.

I've just recently updated my BIOS to the latest version, and I was looking to upgrade my CPU. The chipset on my motherboard is an Intel 945 Express, what's the best CPU I could get?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news; but


the CPU's are very difficult (hit & miss) to upgrade on a Dell machine because they dont program & release bios files to accomodate the upgraded cpu. They write only one or two bios files to accomodate only the cpu models that dell sold in that system model. trying to upgrade your cpu may well get you into some quick sand.

if you are "committed" to trying anyway / then look for a pentum D 820 at 3.0 or 3.2 ghz >>>>. they are dual core instead of your current single core cpu


a much wiser solution (yes more $$$$) is to buy a motherboard and case for about $100.00 combined at mwave.com / refurbished; then get the intel core 2 duo E6750 dual core cpu those run at 2.8ghz and will kick the snot out of any pentium single core or pentium "D"

total investment would be about >>> $300.00

anything less is a real risk

*smarter yet* would be to sell off that system as "is" and build your own custom rig / there are no proprietary restrictions that way :grin:


----------



## bowmessage (Dec 31, 2007)

True, true... do they make PC-4200 RAM compatible motherboards nowadays? I have 3 gigs of ram that I'd like to keep :]. If they do, I'll definitely buy a new mobo and cpu, otherwise I think I'll wait even longer and buy a whole new computer. Thanks for your help!


----------

